# ما هو الوفاء ..؟؟؟



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صدقا اتكلم معكم 
عشت مع الوفاء منذ صغري 
تعلمت الكثير عنه في كبري
وعندما صادفني هذا السؤال
عجزت عن الرد في كلماتي 

ماهو الوفاء 
اطلب مساعدتكم
ماذا تعرفون عنه 
بكلمات ...بقصص ...بحكمه ...بامثال 
ماهو الوفاء من وجهة نظركم



...

هذه حكايه من الواقع

عندما تفقد الزوجه اغلى من تحب زوجها واب اطفالها 
وهي لازالت بعمر لم يتجاوز العشرون 
تلبس الاسود حدادا لسنه ام سنتين 
بل عشر سنين ولولا المحيطين بها وتاثيرهم للبست العمر كله
قالو لها لازلت صغيره ويمكنك الزواج وهناك الف يتمناك
قالت وهل استطيع نزع قلبي من مكانه وزراعة اخر
وان استطعت من سيمحي احلامي وامالي وذكرياتي 
من داخل عقلي وذاتي 
قالو لها الحياة الجديده متكفله بكل التغييرات
قالت 
وهل للحياة حياة بدونه

..........


اب لطفله لم تتجاوز من العمر غير عام واحد 
فقد زوجته بحادث رغم محاولاته اليائسه لانقاذها 
كيف يربي ابنته وهو الذي قطع عهودا ووعود لا نهاية لها
كيف يتزوج وهو لازال مرتبط عاطفيا بمن فقد
ويعتبر ذلك خيانة لحبيبته وخيانة لمن سيتزوجها

ما العمل



​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

المعنى الحقيقي 
للوفاء
عندما تكون 
اقوى من ضعفك 
اقوى من غريزتك 
اقوى من سيطرتك
الوفاء اساسه الحب 
وعنوانه التضحيه


...​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*
** الوفاء  بين الزوجين ؛ ليعيش كل منهما وهو يحمل في قلبه  حب وإخلاص تجاه الطرف الآخر .*

* فالوفاء يعني : البذل والعطاء والتضحية والصبر من اجل انسان عزيز عليك، ، ، والخوف عليه من الأذى ،  ومراعاة شعوره وأحاسيسه ، ، وعدم إفشاء سره ،  والحفاظ على خصوصياته ، والعمل على إسعاده ،   ، واشاركه افراحه واحزانه، *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*سؤال مهم جدا يا استاذ هشام وكنت لسة بسأل عنه ونفسى اعرف بجد اجابته الحقيقة 
لان كل واحد بيشوفه من وجهة نظر مختلفة *​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء
هو عكس الخيانه
والوفاء ... للأسره
للأصدقاء
للوطن

وهناك مثل للوفاء

الوفاء في حياة داود 

أمر عجيب ما حدث مع الرجل الذي جاء وبشره بموت شاول. جاء إليه رجل يجرى، وقال له: أريد أن أبشرك ببشارة، فقال له داود: وما هي؟ فقال: إن شاول قُتل اليوم، قال له كيف عرفت ذلك؟ أجابه: وجدته في المعركة وقد اعتراه الدوار فوقفت عليه وضربته بالسيف وقضيت عليه. قال له داود: *أنت شهدت على نفسك إنك قتلت مسيح الرب، وأمر داود الحارس الواقف بجانبه أن يقطع رقبته فأطاح برقبته كما أمره (انظر 2صم1)..
*
ياللعجب!! 

الرجل الذي جاء مبشرًا بموت عدو الملك راجيًا أن يفرح الملك داود آملاً أن يعطيه داود ألف دينار أو أي مكافأة. أمر داود أن تُقطع رقبته...

 لماذا؟!

 قال له أتتجاسر أن تمد يدك على مسيح الرب.. لكن حقيقة الأمر؛ إن هذا الرجل لم يقتل شاول بل إن شاول قد قُتِل في المعركة مع الفلسطينيين، إنما جاء هذا الرجل فقط ينسب إلى نفسه إنه هو الذي قتل شاول، فقال له داود: لسانك شهد عليك، والاعتراف هو سيد الأدلة، فأضاع نفسه لأن إذا كان إنسان يتجاسر أن ينطق بلسانه إنه قتل مسيح الرب يكون جزاؤه هكذا عند داود، فما بالك الذي يقتل فعلاً ماذا يكون نصيبه..؟!وماذا يكون أيضًا نصيب الذي يطلب منه شخصيًا أن يقتل شاول؟!

إن كان داود قد وبّخ رجاله بشدة عندما قالوا له هذه هي فرصتك لتتخلص من شاول، هكذا قال الكتاب: "فَوَبَّخَ دَاوُدُ رِجَالَهُ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمْ يَقُومُونَ عَلَى شَاوُلَ. فَقَالَ لِرِجَالِهِ: «حَاشَا لِي مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ أَنْ أَعْمَلَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ بِسَيِّدِي بِمَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ، فَأَمُدَّ يَدِي إِلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ مَسِيحُ الرَّبِّ هُوَ»" (1صم24: 6، 7).

عجيب أن يقول داود عن شاول "سيدي" مع أن داود هو ملك إسرائيل الممسوح، ولكن يقول سيدي مسيح الرب وعندما ناداه قال يا سيدي الملك... انظروا كيف كان اتضاعه!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*جيالكم بالليل 
إستنونى
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> ** الوفاء  بين الزوجين ؛ ليعيش كل منهما وهو يحمل في قلبه  حب وإخلاص تجاه الطرف الآخر .*
> 
> * فالوفاء يعني : البذل والعطاء والتضحية والصبر من اجل انسان عزيز عليك، ، ، والخوف عليه من الأذى ،  ومراعاة شعوره وأحاسيسه ، ، وعدم إفشاء سره ،  والحفاظ على خصوصياته ، والعمل على إسعاده ،   ، واشاركه افراحه واحزانه، *​



شكرا استاذه كاندي للمرور الجميل
الوفاء لايعني بالضروره ان نوفي لمن فقدناه
حسب كلماتك الجميله​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سؤال مهم جدا يا استاذ هشام وكنت لسة بسأل عنه ونفسى اعرف بجد اجابته الحقيقة
> لان كل واحد بيشوفه من وجهة نظر مختلفة *​



الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
ممكن نتعرف على الاجابه من خلال مشاركات الاحبه ووجهات النظر المختلفه
فــــــــــــــــأبقوا معنا وشاركونا ارائكم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> الوفاء
> هو عكس الخيانه
> والوفاء ... للأسره
> للأصدقاء
> ...



شكرا استاذي على مشاركتك العطره والمثل الرائع 
ومثل ما تقول 
الوفاء ليس مشروط بعلاقة واحده محدده​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جيالكم بالليل
> إستنونى
> *



استاذه ايريني الغاليه 
وهل يمكن ان يكمل الموضوع دون مشاركتك
في الانتظار​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء-------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مش عارفا-- بس الى متئكده منه انه  
الوفاء اساسه المحبه---
بدون محبه لا يقدر الانسان ان يكون وفى!

 و نشوف باقى المشاركات


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الوفاء-------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> مش عارفا-- بس الى متئكده منه انه
> الوفاء اساسه المحبه---
> بدون محبه لا يقدر الانسان ان يكون وفى!
> ...



شكرا حبو لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
الوفاء يعني المحبه​


----------



## nermo nano (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء كلمة بسيطة لكن معناها كبير اوى
الوفاء يعنى ازاى احافظ على عهدى مع شخص تانى
ومش لازم يكون بين 2 مرتيطين مع بعض 
ممكن يكون بين الاصدقاء
والعندو وفاء اكيد طبعا ميعرفش يعنى كرهية وغدر ولا خداع

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> الوفاء كلمة بسيطة لكن معناها كبير اوى
> الوفاء يعنى ازاى احافظ على عهدى مع شخص تانى
> ومش لازم يكون بين 2 مرتيطين مع بعض
> ممكن يكون بين الاصدقاء
> ...



شكرا نيرمو على مرورك العطر
الوفاء يعني الوفاء بالعهود​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*دائماً ما تكون مواضيعك مُتميزة أخي الغالي

من وجهه نظري أن الوفاء دوماً ما يكون مُرتبط بالعهد
فالحفاظ علي العهود يتغلف دوماً بفضيلة الإخلاص
و الإخلاص من المحبة و هي أعظم الفضائل علي الإطلاق

مجرد رأي و وجهه نظري و أتمني تفاعل جميع الأحباء

سلمت يمينك و شكراً لإتاحة الفرصة في التعبير عن الرأي 
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *دائماً ما تكون مواضيعك مُتميزة أخي الغالي
> 
> من وجهه نظري أن الوفاء دوماً ما يكون مُرتبط بالعهد
> فالحفاظ علي العهود يتغلف دوماً بفضيلة الإخلاص
> ...



التميز هو عنوان لتواجدك في اي موضوع اخي المحبوب

الوفاء اخلاص في المحبه للوفاء بالعهود​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

عندما تفقد الزوجه اغلى من تحب زوجها واب اطفالها 
وهي لازالت بعمر لم يتجاوز العشرون 
تلبس الاسود حدادا لسنه ام سنتين 
بل عشر سنين ولولا المحيطين بها وتاثيرهم للبست العمر كله
قالو لها لازلت صغيره ويمكنك الزواج وهناك الف يتمناك
قالت وهل استطيع نزع قلبي من مكانه وزراعة اخر
وان استطعت من سيمحي احلامي وامالي وذكرياتي 
من داخل عقلي وذاتي 
قالو لها الحياة الجديده متكفله بكل التغييرات
قالت 
..........
هذه
حكاية من الواقع
اضيفت في بداية الموضوع

​


----------



## nermo nano (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عندما تفقد الزوجه اغلى من تحب زوجها واب اطفالها
> وهي لازالت بعمر لم يتجاوز العشرون
> تلبس الاسود حدادا لسنه ام سنتين
> بل عشر سنين ولولا المحيطين بها وتاثيرهم للبست العمر كله
> ...


كلام جميل جدا وقصة بتحصل كل يوم 
لكن هل لو حضرتك افترض العكس هل ممكن يحصل كدا
من هنا بنجى بسوال تانى هل وفاة المرة زى الرجل 
هههههههه انا تقريبا اجابتى واضحة جدا​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> كلام جميل جدا وقصة بتحصل كل يوم
> لكن هل لو حضرتك افترض العكس هل ممكن يحصل كدا
> من هنا بنجى بسوال تانى هل وفاة المرة زى الرجل
> هههههههه انا تقريبا اجابتى واضحة جدا​



اجابتك واضحه طبعا والمقصود معروف 
لكن الموضوع حاليا لايمكن النقاش فيه بل هو لطرح الاراء الشخصيه للاعضاء بشكل عام عن الوفاء ومعانيه لكل شخص
واذا اراد الرب وهناك تفاعل من جميع الاحبه سيكون سؤالك في المقدمه للاجابة عليه ومبدئياا اقول المثل المعروف
لو خليت .... لقلبت​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء 
الوفاء +المحبة 
وجهين لعملة واحدة 
الوفاء يعني حماية علي قدر استطاعتي 
اخلاص -عدم غش 
عدم تلاعب 
عدم استخفاف بالمشاعر والاحاسيس
تضحية 
محبة 
وليس معني الوفاء ان الارمل او الارملة لن تتزوج بعد وفاة شريك الحياة 
دة مفهوم خاطئ 
لانهم تحرروا من ناموس الزواج وبقي ذكري 
يعني لو تزوجت الارملة لا يعني عدم وفاء للسابق 
لانها لم تخونة 
واكرر 
لم تخونة ولا تعد هذة الحالة عدم وفاء ولا تكون خيانة لمن ارتبطت بة سابقا 

دة رائيي
وانا مؤمن بية 
واحترم اراء الاخوة الاعضاء والاخوات 
بركة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم 
امين 
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 نوفمبر 2013)

أستاذى الحبيب
أرى أن الوفاء من ثمار المحبة 
على قدر محبتك لشخص يكون وفائك له .


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الوفاء
> الوفاء +المحبة
> وجهين لعملة واحدة
> الوفاء يعني حماية علي قدر استطاعتي
> ...



شكرا ابن يسوعنا لمرورك العطر 
من الصعب اختصار ما كتبت بتفاصيله 
ولكن اعتقد المحصله 
هي المحبه والاخلاص والتضحيه والحمايه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> شكرا ابن يسوعنا لمرورك العطر
> من الصعب اختصار ما كتبت بتفاصيله
> ولكن اعتقد المحصله
> هي المحبه والاخلاص والتضحيه​


وكمان الحماية


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى الحبيب
> أرى أن الوفاء من ثمار المحبة
> على قدر محبتك لشخص يكون وفائك له .



شكرا حبيبي على مرورك الجميل 
الوفاء هو رد الفعل للمحبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ هشام بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل 
لانى كتير بسأل نفسى ايه مفهوم الوفاء بالنسبة لنا 
اللى اكتشفته ان كل شخص ليه راى ووجهه نظر غير الباقى 
انا شايفه ان الوفاء 

انى اخلص للطرف التانى 
حتى فى عدم وجوده 
مهما مرت الايام منساش ذكراه 
الوفاء 
هو حب وتضحيه وعطاء 

*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اب لطفله لم تتجاوز من العمر غير عام واحد 
فقد زوجته بحادث رغم محاولاته اليائسه لانقاذها 
كيف يربي ابنته وهو الذي قطع عهودا ووعود لا نهاية لها
كيف يتزوج وهو لازال مرتبط عاطفيا بمن فقد
ويعتبر ذلك خيانة لحبيبته وخيانة لمن سيتزوجها

ما العمل

اضيفت الى الموضوع الرئيسي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اب لطفله لم تتجاوز من العمر غير عام واحد
> فقد زوجته بحادث رغم محاولاته اليائسه لانقاذها
> كيف يربي ابنته وهو الذي قطع عهودا ووعود لا نهاية لها
> كيف يتزوج وهو لازال مرتبط عاطفيا بمن فقد
> ويعتبر ذلك خيانة لحبيبته وخيانة لمن سيتزوجها​


*استاذ هشام لو هو فعلا مرتبط بيها عاطفيا 
مش هبفكر اصلا انه يتجوز بعدها 
اما بالنسبة للبنت لو اتربت بين حد من اهله مامته او اخته او اى حد 
هيكون افضل من مرات الاب بكتير 
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذ هشام بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل
> لانى كتير بسأل نفسى ايه مفهوم الوفاء بالنسبة لنا
> اللى اكتشفته ان كل شخص ليه راى ووجهه نظر غير الباقى
> انا شايفه ان الوفاء
> ...



شكرا رورو على مشاركتك الجميله فعلا
حب وتضحيه وعطاء
والف سؤال عن ذلك 
لكن للاسف لااستطيع الاسترسال وهناك وقت للاعضاء الاخرين لابداء رأيهم بذلك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذ هشام لو هو فعلا مرتبط بيها عاطفيا
> مش هبفكر اصلا انه يتجوز بعدها
> اما بالنسبة للبنت لو اتربت بين حد من اهله مامته او اخته او اى حد
> هيكون افضل من مرات الاب بكتير
> *



هناك مشكلتان في الموضوع 
اولها لايستطيع ان يفارق ابنته التي ليست الا نسخة من والدتها المتوفيه
ثانيا لايمكن الاعتماد على الغير دائما في الامور فليس هناك انسان منزه وملاك وهذا الكلام عن تربية طفله صغيره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذ هشام لو هو فعلا مرتبط بيها عاطفيا
> مش هبفكر اصلا انه يتجوز بعدها
> اما بالنسبة للبنت لو اتربت بين حد من اهله مامته او اخته او اى حد
> هيكون افضل من مرات الاب بكتير
> *


سيادتك يا فندم لم تفسري ما بين السطور 
انة متزوج من سنتين وبقي ارمل 
يعني يقضي باقي عمرة راهب  وهو لسة في مرحلة المراهقة تقريبا لم يصل لسن الكمال والنضوج العقلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> سيادتك يا فندم لم تفسري ما بين السطور
> انة متزوج من سنتين وبقي ارمل
> يعني يقضي باقي عمرة راهب  وهو لسة في مرحلة المراهقة تقريبا لم يصل لسن الكمال والنضوج العقلي


*يا رمسيس مالك داخل سخن كدا ههههههههه 
اللى انا فهمته من الكلام 
انه رافض يرتبط لانه بيحب مراته 
لكن لو عاوز يتجوز وهو فى مقتبل عمره كدا يتجوز 
مقدرش احجر عليه واقوله لا بس هنا بيبان معنى الوفاء للزوجة 
علشان كدا الوفاء ليه نسب متفاوتة بتختلف من شخص لاخر 
وعندى سؤال ليك يا رمسيس 
لو نعكس اللى حصل ده وانه الزوج هو اللى اتوفى 
والزوجة فى عز شبابها ومع ذلك بترفض الجواز وتشتغل وتربى ابنها 
تقول ايه بقى مش دى لسة صغيرة برضوا وليها حق تعيش شبابها 
مش عاوزاك تفهم كلامى على انى بدافع عن الستات لا بامانة خالص 
انا بتكلم فى واقع بيحصل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هناك مشكلتان في الموضوع
> اولها لايستطيع ان يفارق ابنته التي ليست الا نسخة من والدتها المتوفيه
> ثانيا لايمكن الاعتماد على الغير دائما في الامور فليس هناك انسان منزه وملاك وهذا الكلام عن تربية طفله صغيره



*بص يا استاذ هشام فى كتير بيحصل معاهم كدا اول حاجة بيعملوها هو الجواز 
علشان الطفلة الصغيرة وانا مش هقولك انه غلطان لا هو شايف انه لازم يستقر ويبقى ليه بيت وزوجة 
لكن كتير بيعملوا كدا وبيندموا بعد فوات الاوان 
ليه بقى لان الزوجة الجديدة بعد ما بتخلف بتعامل ولاد جوزها معاملة وحشة جدا 
ومن هنا بيتجى مشاكل مكنتش فى الحسبا وكتير بيحصل انفصال 
والكلام ده انا شوفته على ارض الواقع كتير *


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا استاذ هشام فى كتير بيحصل معاهم كدا اول حاجة بيعملوها هو الجواز
> علشان الطفلة الصغيرة وانا مش هقولك انه غلطان لا هو شايف انه لازم يستقر ويبقى ليه بيت وزوجة
> لكن كتير بيعملوا كدا وبيندموا بعد فوات الاوان
> ليه بقى لان الزوجة الجديدة بعد ما بتخلف بتعامل ولاد جوزها معاملة وحشة جدا
> ...



نعم هذا ما كنتي تقصديه
الحب والتضحيه والعطاء ...!!!!


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا رمسيس مالك داخل سخن كدا ههههههههه
> اللى انا فهمته من الكلام
> انه رافض يرتبط لانه بيحب مراته
> لكن لو عاوز يتجوز وهو فى مقتبل عمره كدا يتجوز
> ...


انا مش ضد الكلام اللي بتقولية خالص 
وفعلا لو اتقدملها عريس ورفضت تبقي هي غلطانة 
دة من وجهة نظري 
وهي ادري بظروفها ومصلحتها طبعا
المشكلة انا مش ضد الزواج  انا ضد عدم الزواج 
الذي تحت طائلة الوفاء وهذا لا يعنية ولا يمت لة بصفة 
فلهذة الاسباب والاسباب الاخرى التمس اعادة النظر في التفكير الناضج الذي لا يندم الشخص بعد ضياع ربيعة العمري 
وشكرا ليكي اختي الغالية


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مش ضد الكلام اللي بتقولية خالص
> وفعلا لو اتقدملها عريس ورفضت تبقي هي غلطانة
> دة من وجهة نظري
> وهي ادري بظروفها ومصلحتها طبعا
> ...



*اكيد الموضوع وجهه نظر فى الاول والاخر وكل واحد مقتنع برأى 
بس جايز هى شايفة انها تعيش على ذكرى جوزها وتربى ابنها او بنتها 
افضل من الجواز التانى 
لا ازاى يا رمسيس مش بنقول ان الوفاء معناه حب وتضحية وعطاء 
وده جزء من الحب والتضحية والعطاء 
لما الزوج يضحى بسعادته بعد الجواز التانى ويرفض ده 
يبقى وفاء 
لما الزوج يرفض يتجوز تانى ويربى عياله ويراعيهم يبقى وفاء 
واكيد ده مجرد راى لا اجبر احد عليه 
ميرسى ليك يا رمسيس وفى النهاية رأيك يحترم طبعا 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا استاذ هشام فى كتير بيحصل معاهم كدا اول حاجة بيعملوها هو الجواز
> علشان الطفلة الصغيرة وانا مش هقولك انه غلطان لا هو شايف انه لازم يستقر ويبقى ليه بيت وزوجة
> لكن كتير بيعملوا كدا وبيندموا بعد فوات الاوان
> ليه بقى لان الزوجة الجديدة بعد ما بتخلف بتعامل ولاد جوزها معاملة وحشة جدا
> ...


كدة عدم حكمة من الزوج
ولازم يفكر في اللي يامنها علي اطفالة 
ويقول كدة لاهلها قبل الزواج


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كدة عدم حكمة من الزوج
> ولازم يفكر في اللي يامنها علي اطفالة
> ويقول كدة لاهلها قبل الزواج


*لا بقى سامحنى مختلفة معاااااااااااااااااك جدااااااااااااا 
عدم حكة دى الحكمة بعينها هو انت مبتسمعش عن المشاكل اللى بتحصل 
بسبب معاملة مرات الاب لابناء الزوج 
واكيد كلهم بيتجوزوا وعارفين انهم هيؤربوا اولاد جوازهم واهلهم عارفين كدا 
ومع ذلك بعد الجواز بتتلاقى معاملة وحشة جدا وعدم اهتمام 
وده واقع مرير مش مجرد كلام 
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة علشان مبقاش ظالمة 
انه ده بيرجه لمدى قرب الشخص ده لربنا سواء مرات اب او جوز ام 
لو هو قريب من ربنا هيربى الاطفال دول كانهم ولادوا بالظبط 
بس للاسف ده حالات بسيطة خالص 
انت بتقول انها عدم حكمة من الزوج بالعكس هو بيوفر على نفسه مشاكل لاحصر لها 
ده غير ان البنت دى ممكن يحصلها مشاكل نفسية كتير بسبب المعاملة بتاعة مرات الاب 
يبقى هو كدا دمر نفسه وبنته وتقولى عدم حكمة ازاى 
هو لو تعب شوية وربى بنته او مامته راعتها حتى لو الوضع صعب فهو ارحم من مرات اب قاسية على بنته *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقى سامحنى مختلفة معاااااااااااااااااك جدااااااااااااا
> عدم حكة دى الحكمة بعينها هو انت مبتسمعش عن المشاكل اللى بتحصل
> بسبب معاملة مرات الاب لابناء الزوج
> واكيد كلهم بيتجوزوا وعارفين انهم هيؤربوا اولاد جوازهم واهلهم عارفين كدا
> ...


لو امة متوفية مثلا 
وهو دايما في شغلة واهلة 
تقريبا مفيش ولو كانت كرامتة بتنقح علية انة يطلب من حد يربي بنتة وكمان لو حالتة المادية علي الاد 
لازم ننظر للموضوع من جميع الجهات 
الرب يباركك
مفيش مشكلة ومالهاش حل


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لو امة متوفية مثلا
> وهو دايما في شغلة واهلة
> تقريبا مفيش ولو كانت كرامتة بتنقح علية انة يطلب من حد يربي بنتة وكمان لو حالتة المادية علي الاد
> لازم ننظر للموضوع من جميع الجهات
> ...


*رمسيس انا بتكلم على المبداء نفسه شكلك مش فاهم قصدى 
انا بتكلم لو امه عايشة وليه حد ياخد باله من بنته 
اظن ان محدش هيعطف عليها ويهتم بيها اكتر من جدتها 
وقتها ده احسن من انه يجبلها مرات اب تطلعها معقدة من معاملتها ليها 
لو اللى بتقول عليه ده بقى وحابب يتجوز مفيش اى مشاكل طبعا كل انسان حر 
لكن عليه بقى انه يختار ويدرس اللى هيتجوزها كويس جدا قبل الجواز علشان خاطر ميظلمش بنته *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب;3[COLOR=Magenta قال:
			
		

> *
> ا
> لكن عليه بقى انه يختار ويدرس اللى هيتجوزها كويس جدا قبل الجواز علشان خاطر ميظلمش بنته *[/COLOR]


هو دة اللي اقصدة 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رمسيس انا بتكلم على المبداء نفسه شكلك مش فاهم قصدى
> انا بتكلم لو امه عايشة وليه حد ياخد باله من بنته
> اظن ان محدش هيعطف عليها ويهتم بيها اكتر من جدتها
> وقتها ده احسن من انه يجبلها مرات اب تطلعها معقدة من معاملتها ليها
> ...



تعليقي فقط على موضوع الدراسه
يا ما درسو وياما خططو وياما .....
وبالاخر كلو طلع خش وخداع


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تعليقي فقط على موضوع الدراسه
> يا ما درسو وياما خططو وياما .....
> وبالاخر كلو طلع خش وخداع



*ماهو ده اللى بقوله 
علشان كدا بقول ان يستغنى عن سعادته مقابل 
راحة من مشاكل كتير بعد كدا *


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> سيادتك يا فندم لم تفسري ما بين السطور
> انة متزوج من سنتين وبقي ارمل
> يعني يقضي باقي عمرة راهب  وهو لسة في مرحلة المراهقة تقريبا لم يصل لسن الكمال والنضوج العقلي



هههههههههه
فنان اخي المحبوب
مابين السطور حته وحده ... ياسلام عليك
 القصه من الواقع ويمكن ان يكون بين السطور ما قلته فعلا
لكن هذه القصه تختلف بتفاصيلها اذا تهمك 
الزوج تجاوز الثلاثين وتاخر الزواج كان بسبب علاقه حب صادقه استمرت اكثر من 8 سنوات وما بين السطور في القصه هو هذه العلاقه المستمره لحد اليوم 
وهذه هي المشكله الحقيقيه واذا كتبت لك اكثر عما يفعله هذا المسكين ستحزن اكثر مني عليه


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماهو ده اللى بقوله
> علشان كدا بقول ان يستغنى عن سعادته مقابل
> راحة من مشاكل كتير بعد كدا *



هناك احد العوائل تربطني بهم علاقه قربى من بعيد
الزوج تأرمل وله طفلين وتزوج امراة تناسب عمره وانجبت له طفلين ... فتاة وصبي
اتحدى اي شخص بالعالم يتعرف منهم ويتقرب لهم ان يشك ولو للحظه بان هولاء الاطفال بعد ان كبروا ليسو اخوات اشقاء وان هذه المراة ليست امهم التي ولدتهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هناك احد العوائل تربطني بهم علاقه قربى من بعيد
> الزوج تأرمل وله طفلين وتزوج امراة تناسب عمره وانجبت له طفلين ... فتاة وصبي
> اتحدى اي شخص بالعالم يتعرف منهم ويتقرب لهم ان يشك ولو للحظه بان هولاء الاطفال بعد ان كبروا ليسو اخوات اشقاء وان هذه المراة ليست امهم التي ولدتهم


*دى حالة من الحالات القليلة الموجودة 
وانا قولت كدا من كام مشاركة فاتوا 
ان فى ناس بتعامل ولاد الزوج كويس جدا وده بير جع لمدى قربهم من ربنا 
ةاد ايه هما اشخاص كويسين بس ما زلت عند رأى انه قلة قليلة *


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى حالة من الحالات القليلة الموجودة
> وانا قولت كدا من كام مشاركة فاتوا
> ان فى ناس بتعامل ولاد الزوج كويس جدا وده بير جع لمدى قربهم من ربنا
> ةاد ايه هما اشخاص كويسين بس ما زلت عند رأى انه قلة قليلة *



باعتقادك في هذه الحاله
ماهو سبب المحبه بينهم للفائده العامه 
وانا معك تماما انها من القلائل
هل هو حكمة الزوج ام الزوجه الجديده 
ام الاطفال نفسهم .....؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هههههههههه
> فنان اخي المحبوب
> مابين السطور حته وحده ... ياسلام عليك
> القصه من الواقع ويمكن ان يكون بين السطور ما قلته فعلا
> ...


استازي الفاضل 
انا لي راي 
ان هذا الشاب المسكين المجروح باسم الحب والوفاء والوعود والعهود 
فقد تحرر منها بوفاة زوجتة 
هنا يبقي مشكلة ابنتة 
ماذا يري هو تجاة هذة الطفلة 
بما انة تجاوز الثلاثين كدة تفكيرة ناضج كي يقرر 
كيف يكمل حياتة بدون ان تؤذي الطفلة 
ان رغب في الزواج يشترط عل خطيبتة قبل الزواج ومع اهلها لضمان حق الطفلة في التربية السليمة 
والعناية والامومة لها 
وان رفضت يجي عندي وانا اشوف لة وحدة تستاهل محبتة الكبيرة وقلبة ووفائة 
دة انسان لا يعوض واي بنت تتمني الارتباط بهذا الملاك النقي 
انة رجل بمعني الكلمة 
ربنا معاة 
وانا شكلي هشتغل خاطبة ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> باعتقادك في هذه الحاله
> ماهو سبب المحبه بينهم للفائده العامه
> وانا معك تماما انها من القلائل
> هل هو حكمة الزوج ام الزوجه الجديده
> ام الاطفال نفسهم .....؟؟؟


*انا شايفة انه السبب الاكبر للحب ده 
هو قلب الزوجة مليان محبه لانها فاضت بيها عليهم 
وراعتهم وضمتهم فى حضنها وكونت بيت قايم على المحبة الحقيقة 
ولولا ان قلبها فيه محبه مكنتش هتلاقى البيت مترابط كدا 
المحبة تستر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*الوفاااااء ..اول ما شوفت موضوعك يا باشمهندس قعدت افكر ف الكلمه وليه الكل محتار ف معناها رغم بساطة مظهر حروفها ..واستغربت ان كل واحد بيتكلم عن الوفاء بطريقه مختلفه 
وعرفت السر ..عرفت ان فى حياة كل انسان ظهرت الكلمه دى بطريقه مختلفه عن التانى
وفهمت كمان ان الكلمه اكبر من  كده ..اكبر من اننا نحصرها فى علاقة زواج  
فى صور تانيه كتيييييير للوفاء غير اللى اتكلمتوا عليها
فى الوفاء للعهد ..للكلمه.. للمبادىء ..للعرفان بالجميل ..للذكرى الحلوه ..فى الصداقه الحقيقيه
الوفاء ببساطه شىء نقى علشان كده اصبح نادر الوجود فى وسط عالم نزف نقاءه لاخر قطره فيه !
شكراا باشمهندس على موضوعك الرائع والعميق واسمحلى بالمتابعه معاك ​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا شايفة انه السبب الاكبر للحب ده
> هو قلب الزوجة مليان محبه لانها فاضت بيها عليهم
> وراعتهم وضمتهم فى حضنها وكونت بيت قايم على المحبة الحقيقة
> ولولا ان قلبها فيه محبه مكنتش هتلاقى البيت مترابط كدا
> المحبة تستر *



خلي بالك يارورو 
عندما تعطي اسباب المحبه للاسره السعيده بالمحبه التي اعطتها الزوجه الجديده
هذا يجعلها نفسها سبب التعاسه في اسر اخرى التي ذكرت سابقاااا


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> استازي الفاضل
> انا لي راي
> ان هذا الشاب المسكين المجروح باسم الحب والوفاء والوعود والعهود
> فقد تحرر منها بوفاة زوجتة
> ...



بالتاكيد اخي شايلينك للاكبر ومنستغناش 
وعشان اخرجك من المود شويه ادخل على الرابط ولكل من لم يقرا هذه الكلمات
الا زلت تحبني 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228362
عشان تعرف لاي مدى وصل الحب 
عند البعض


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> خلي بالك يارورو
> عندما تعطي اسباب المحبه للاسره السعيده بالمحبه التي اعطتها الزوجه الجديده
> هذا يجعلها نفسها سبب التعاسه في اسر اخرى التي ذكرت سابقاااا


*مش فاهمة قصد حضرتك استاذ هشام 
تقصد ايه باسباب التعاسة فى الاسر الاخرى *


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الوفاااااء ..اول ما شوفت موضوعك يا باشمهندس قعدت افكر ف الكلمه وليه الكل محتار ف معناها رغم بساطة مظهر حروفها ..واستغربت ان كل واحد بيتكلم عن الوفاء بطريقه مختلفه
> وعرفت السر ..عرفت ان فى حياة كل انسان ظهرت الكلمه دى بطريقه مختلفه عن التانى
> وفهمت كمان ان الكلمه اكبر من  كده ..اكبر من اننا نحصرها فى علاقة زواج
> فى صور تانيه كتيييييير للوفاء غير اللى اتكلمتوا عليها
> ...



نورتي الموضوع يا استاذه 
دا شرف لينا تواجدك ومتابعتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش فاهمة قصد حضرتك استاذ هشام
> تقصد ايه باسباب التعاسة فى الاسر الاخرى *



الزوجه الثانيه هي سبب السعاده للاسره السعيده 
معنى ذلك هي السبب ايضا 
بتعاسة الاسر غير السعيده بعدم وجود المحبه بينها وبين اولاد زوجها 
ولا نتعامل بمكيالين


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الزوجه الثانيه هي سبب السعاده للاسره السعيده
> معنى ذلك هي السبب ايضا
> بتعاسة الاسر غير السعيده بعدم وجود المحبه بينها وبين اولاد زوجها
> ولا نتعامل بمكيالين


*ايوه ده حقيقى 
لان الانسان اللى قلبه مليان بالمحبه هيتعامل بالمحبه مع اى حد 
وطالما فيه محبه مش هيبقى فيه معاملة وحشة ولا اهمال ولا تقصير 
بالتالى مش هيبقى فيه مشاكل بينهم 
فعلا موضوع الزوجة التانية ده مبنى على المحبه 
بس فى انواع من المحبه استاذى *
*فى محبه للمال ومحبه للذات ومحبه للكرامة 
يعنى ممكن زوجة الاب تحب نفسها اكتر من اى حد 
الموضوع ليه معايير كتير بس انا مش عاوزة ابعد عن اساس الموضوع وهو الوفاء*


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

آسفة جدا لانى اتأخرت فى المشاركة فى موضوعك الرائع استاذ هشام
قريت طبعا اراء كل الاخوة والاخوات والنقاش 
مش عارفة ليه حاسة انه من قلة الوفاء الايام دى اصبحنا بنبحث عنه ومش عارفين نحدده
سؤال مهم بيفرض نفسه  ما هو الوفا ؟؟

من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة شايفة انه الوفاء بيختلف من شخص لاخر ودا بيتحدد على كم المحبة وكيفية العشرة بين الزوجين دا لو حصرنا  نقاشنا عن الوفاء بين الازواج لانه فى وفاء لاصدقاء والعشرة سواء للجيران او زملاء العمل وهكذا كلها صور من الوفاء

بعتقد يا استاذ هشام لو فى محبة قوية بين زوجين واتوفى احد الطرفين صعب جدا جدا يكاد يكون مستحيل ارتباط الطرف الباقى  على ذمة الحياة بأى  احد اخر
لكن فى ناس بالنسبة لهم مجرد انى اتذكر الاخر بكلمة طيبة وادعو له بالرحمة دا قمة الوفااء !!

لكن فى اشخاص بعد وفاة  شريك الحياة بيكون خلاص الحياة أغلقت ابوابها من الناحية العاطفية امامهم يعنى بعد وفاة الشريك بيعيش الطرف الاخر على ذكراه لاخر العمر ودا هو المعنى الاصلى للوفااء

وفى سيدات ازواجهن كانوا متعبين جدا لدرجة قاسية ومع ذلك رافضين يتزوجن وده لانهم خلاص مفيش اى امل فى الحياة اكتفوا هموم وقساوة هنا بقا ملوش علاقة بالوفاء لكن احنا لما بنشوف القصة كده بنعتبر ان ده وفاء من الزوجة

وهكذا تختلف الاشخاص وتختلف معناويتهم وتختلف ايضا مشاعرهم وردود افعالهم
ويختلف الوفاء من شخص لآخر على حسب امكانيات ذلك الشخص النفسية  ومواهبه وقدرته .

 آسفة جداا على الاطالة


----------



## tamav maria (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*الوفاء هو اعظم ما تتحلى به النفس البشريه وهو ذلك الطبع الذي يعتبره البعض نادرا في زمننا المليء بالجمود و النكران
وحين تكون وفيا فأنك تعطي بلا حدود وتخترق الحواجز وتبذل من نفسك الكثير لتحيل الارض الى جنة و ورود
حين تكون وفيا فأنك لن تعرف الالم لانك تمنح الغير جرعات كبيرة من الحب
وحين تكون وفيا حتى لمن هان عليه الود والهجر فأنك تسمو مع نفسك الى مراتب العلو

شكرا هشام للموضوع الرائع
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> آسفة جدا لانى اتأخرت فى المشاركة فى موضوعك الرائع استاذ هشام
> قريت طبعا اراء كل الاخوة والاخوات والنقاش
> مش عارفة ليه حاسة انه من قلة الوفاء الايام دى اصبحنا بنبحث عنه ومش عارفين نحدده
> سؤال مهم بيفرض نفسه  ما هو الوفا ؟؟
> ...



نيفو الغاليه مش عارفين ندلعك بالاسم الجديد 
معلش هذا ايضا نوع من الوفاء ههههه
كلامك جميل جدا 
اختلاف الوفاء وحساباته حسب الاشخاص وتقديراتهم ومحبتهم


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *الوفاء هو اعظم ما تتحلى به النفس البشريه وهو ذلك الطبع الذي يعتبره البعض نادرا في زمننا المليء بالجمود و النكران
> وحين تكون وفيا فأنك تعطي بلا حدود وتخترق الحواجز وتبذل من نفسك الكثير لتحيل الارض الى جنة و ورود
> حين تكون وفيا فأنك لن تعرف الالم لانك تمنح الغير جرعات كبيرة من الحب
> وحين تكون وفيا حتى لمن هان عليه الود والهجر فأنك تسمو مع نفسك الى مراتب العلو
> ...



تواجدك عزيزتي هي الروعه بذاتها
كلام جميل فعلا 
سمو الذات الى المراتب العاليه معنى صريح لقيم الوفاء وتخطي الالم وقساوة الظروف المحيطه من اجل الاخرين


----------

